# FOTD with Moth Brown, Pollen, Meadowland, Garden, ect...



## Chelsea (May 11, 2005)




----------



## mac_obsession (May 11, 2005)

Gorgeous as always


----------



## mrskloo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Gorgeous as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Juneplum (May 11, 2005)

lovely  =)


----------



## joytheobscure (May 11, 2005)

Pretty  Love the eyeshadows though.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 11, 2005)

Very pretty....love the lips!!!


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 12, 2005)

I LOVE how you do your brows, whats your secret?


----------



## mspixieears (May 12, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 12, 2005)

Perfect on you!


----------



## JoJo (May 12, 2005)

wow........amazing........it's like magazine's quality....flawless... *speechless*


----------



## kristabella (May 12, 2005)

PrettyKitty, would you mind doing a breakdown of what you used where? Did you use Pollen as a wash or only on the brow bone? I'm having trouble making Meadowland work for me & that looks bootiful!!


----------



## user2 (May 12, 2005)

too pretty to be true...


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 12, 2005)

Pleasurekitten, I use a brow pencil (Prestige, shade Brunette), because I overplucked my brows. But now I try to let them grow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kristabella, 

Under de brows & Inner corners: Pollen
Lids: Meadowland
In the crease & Outer V: Moth Brown 

HTH! 

Thanks girlies!


----------



## kristabella (May 12, 2005)

thx sweets!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
Gorgeous as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Exactly what I thought._

 
*sigh* ditto


----------



## GoldieLox (May 12, 2005)

This is my fav look that you have done on yourself so far. It looks wonderful on you!


----------



## xtina420 (May 16, 2005)

Wow, you do your make up so good? are you a make up artist?


----------



## Lumi (May 16, 2005)

your makeup is perfect


----------



## amswtr (May 17, 2005)

stunning!


----------



## oops! (May 17, 2005)

You always look gorgeous but this is my favourite look!


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 17, 2005)

I ALWAYS love all your FOTD's!  As a matter of fact, when I first came to this site, I saved a bunch of them on my computer, because I thought they were so good.  Is your skin that flawless without foundation?  It looks absolutely airbrushed.  How do you get that poreless look?  I have such big pores.  But, then again, I'm 35...lol.


----------



## hotlatinstyle911 (May 18, 2005)

This has to be one of my favorite pic of you. You do a great job. Great blending skills. Are you a m/a?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Yes I'm a makeup-artist. 

I don't have big pores, but Pore Minimizer is so great for covering tiny or big pores!

My skin isn't flawless without foundation: I have blue undereyes circles, redness on nose and cheeks, and sometimes dry areas.


----------



## DeBeers8 (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm sure you look great even without make up. You're such an inspiration


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 4, 2005)

you are so soft and pretty looking. I'm jealous. you always make your eyemakeup look so feminine. Does that make sense?? ha


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 4, 2005)

LOL I've said the same thing about you!!


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 4, 2005)

god thats amazing.


----------



## rayabella (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, are you a model? You have a great face to display makeup. Cute nose.


----------



## kimone2004 (Jun 5, 2005)

Flawless!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww thanks ladies! I'm not a model, but its a sweet compliment, because I don't like my nose!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 6, 2005)

ur makeup is always good, but damn I'm so jealous of ur flawless skin!!!


----------

